# What line do you model?



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

I am interested in what line do people model. What is the most popular? I like the Pennsylvania Railroad. What is your favorite?


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I model the BNSF and Union Pacific. Reasons for: western railroads offer a greater view of approaching trains, were railroads in the east are often shrouded by vegetation which limits viewing to 1/4 mile or so.


----------



## Locodub (Nov 18, 2013)

My plan is to create my own railroad, and interchange with multiple other roads. Mostly east coast roads, but of multiple eras. A Pennsy loco with New Haven, Penn Central and Conrail equipment. NS and CSX working with UP and BNSF. B & O passenger trains and who knows what else. 

But I will say Pennsylvania would be my favorite as well.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Santa Fe of the 50s - 60s in a fictional southwestern valley area.

Why?

Because I came across a super bargain on a used Bachmann DCC
starter set with Santa Fe GP and Santa F. The rolling stock
and buildings that have been added continue the theme.

It's kinda fun elaborating on the idea even tho I have never lived
in that part of the country.

My most pesky problem: Trying to find just the right fictional
town name of no more than 5 letters.

Don


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

The Ontario Northland primarily. My family is from that area and frankly they have several really cool paint schemes. I also dabble in green and gold CN as well as I carry on my late fathers Canadian Pacific collection. Interchanging with all that is the Kipawa Interprovincial Railway, which is a fantasy line loose based on the old Lake TEMISKAMING Colonization railway if it had survived.

Essentially, anything that ever touched North Bay, Ontario.

Oh yeah, lately I have a penchant for lightning stripe NYC too...sigh!

Craig


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm working on it,,,,,,,,


----------



## morrjr (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't have a permanent layout yet, but my locomotives and rolling stock are all late forties to mid sixties B&O and C&O. I have a combination of steam and first generation diesels for both railroads.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Norfolk Southern & CSX


----------



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

Great Northern of course.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

DonR said:


> Santa Fe of the 50s - 60s in a fictional southwestern valley area.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


Why not name the town "Pesky" ??


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

raleets said:


> Why not name the town "Pesky" ??


Pesky is a perky name. Has possibilities.

Don


----------



## doorman29 (Dec 15, 2013)

Great Northern with some post merger BN thrown in for good measure. I say my layout is 1972 so I can run both and have it still make sense.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

Norfolk Southern & Southern


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

The fictitious "Southern Atlantic Seaboard Railway"
In my world Southern did not merge with Norfolk & Western. Seaboard Air Line not merge with Atlantic Cost Line. The three did merge with each other to form the SAS Railway. My layout is at the time of the merger so I run stuff from all three. And just like a real railroad i have foreign power come through with a lot of rolling stock from all over the place.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Well, I'm all over the map on this one.
With four separate loops on my layout, you'll find a Denver & Rio Grand Western steamer, a CN freight, a Conrail freight, and a LONG Amtrak dual-loco with Superliners.
A trip thru several eras of railroading and my life.
What a cool hobby!!


----------



## DT&I southern end (Nov 7, 2012)

DT&I, but also I like the Ann Arbor, N&W, and other Ohio area roads.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Hard for me to believe anyone from Ohio would want anything "Ann Arbor" on their layout.
As a proud Michigan State University grad, there is NO WAY those words are on my tracks!


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

We started out with UP, but SF has slowly crept into the roster. The kids like the idea of a proto-lanced RR, similar to what others here are doing, in that we aren't restricted to any one type of motive power or car type. Our layout is a small branch line that sees all the big names come through. Time frame is 90's through modern time as most of our rolling stock is modern. But we also run excursion trains with steam and older passenger cars. It's like adding lemon to iced tea; not really needed but it brings out a different flavor. It truly is a hodge podge of stuff but it's setup just the way we like it


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

Hmm....in what scale? 

N - I'm all over the place with CSX SD40, UP PA's, Rock Island, etc.

HO - Mainly UP (DD35's, FA, GP30's, desert storm SD40), Conrail (inception up to Conrail Quality SD60M's), and Santa Fe (F units, red & silver warbonnet). I think that covers most of my collection..wait, forgot about NYC (GP30's, RS's). Basically 50's-60's UP, ATSF & NYC, 70's-90's UP & Conrail.

O - Conrail (GP7/9), PRR (FA's), L&N (Berkshire)


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

The original Norfolk Southern Railway, NS, was the final name of a railroad running from Norfolk, Virginia southwest and west to Charlotte, North Carolina. This railroad was started in 1881 and ended in 1974, when it was acquired by the Southern Railway, which then merged with the Norfolk and Western Railway in 1990 to form today's Norfolk Southern Railway.


----------



## old_toymaker (Nov 10, 2012)

Well I grew up along the rails of the New Haven and my grandfather worked on steam engines at the putnam yard (although he was retired along with steam on the New Haven before I was born) I spent a lot of time as a kid in the tower at the putnam yard. I would say I am a New Haven modeler.


----------



## wc3026 (Aug 20, 2012)

The Wisconsin Central. A line that is missed by almost everyone In Wisconsin!!!!


----------



## CSXDC (Jan 20, 2014)

CSX does it for me. If I had space, I'd throw Amtrak in the mix too.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Mid 1950's Southern Pacific in So. California, with a little ATSF and Burlington or whatever else strikes my fancy, if it's a good looking car I'll run it. 

Magic


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

When I do start my layout plans later this year, I will mainly focus on a West Coast-theme that features Southern Pacific, Santa Fe, Union Pacific, Western Pacific, Rio Grande, with some Great Northern thrown in. The era that I will be focusing on will be from the late 1920's thru the early 1980's, from the heyday of steam to the more-modern diesel era.

However, I will feature some railroads from the East Coast as well (NYC, PRR, Wabash, B&O, C&O, Reading, Rock Island) and even railroads from the South like the MKT and Cotton Belt (SSW) or North like Chicago and North Western and Milwaukee Road.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I model mostly Canadian National (CN), along with a bit of Canadian Pacific (CP), with an interest in Great Northern and CB&Q.

All in the time frame of the mid to late 1960's, if I can manage it.


----------



## DT&I southern end (Nov 7, 2012)

raleets said:


> Hard for me to believe anyone from Ohio would want anything "Ann Arbor" on their layout.
> As a proud Michigan State University grad, there is NO WAY those words are on my tracks!


Well not all Ohioans are Ohio State fans, My family are fans of Ohio University. OU fans aren't as arrogant as OSU fans. lol:laugh:


----------



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm doing a made up CP/CN interchange in Alberta. I'm mostly CP now, but I'm just getting started on looking for CN stock. I also plan to have a bit of UP, BNSF, and maybe some of the railroads in connection to CP and CN.


----------



## FRED On Board (Jan 2, 2014)

As a youngster growing up in Western New York, I had always a "fancy" for the PRR, Erie-Lackawanna and to a lesser extent, the New York Central...The real interest was with the mighty PRR which coincidently was my very first model RR set, an S-gauge American Flyer PRR Heavy Pacific (4-6-2) freight train and layout as a six year old in 1950-51.

Now, having lived in Texas for 35 years and a railfan of ATSF, BN, UP and SP, I model HO scale freight in the more modern diesel era (late 1950's to 21st Century), including, of course, a reasonable measure of rolling stock heralds from the railroads that were purchased by or merged into these 4 Class-1 roads in this nearly 50 year period...Next, to take a step back and run a 1920's and 30's steam era passenger train with a K4 Heavy Pacific with the ATSF herald on loco and a few plush "heavy" cars...It won't be prototypical in any serious sense, but more of a "fun" event as it will have right-of-way privileges to share track on my "fun" diesel layout.

Bruce /FRED On Board
ATSF, BN, SP, UP


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

NYC, D&H with surrounding Northeast connecting Railroads. Can't decide on one. Like them all!


----------



## Joefrumjersey (Apr 16, 2013)

I model the PRR and the Reading. My neighborhood was between the PRR Philly - Washington Main, and The Reading Chester Branch. The PRR also had an industrial line running parallel to the Reading. My interest ls in the mid to late '60s, when there was still a lot of heavy industry.

Power would be GP7s, RS3s and Baldwin yard power, with an occasional ALCO or EMD switcher unit. Lots of 40 and 50 ft box cars, lots of tank cars, a few covered hoppers and gondolas.


----------

